# Small Furry Pets Magazine!



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Just been in [email protected] and saw a new mag called Small Furry Pets. I bought it to 'test'  (I'm no expert but have my own views!)

I think it has the potential to be very good and could be very useful to improving the care and research of small furries. There were a couple of small cages in there, but generally I am enjoying it. I think they'd appriciate feedback, nothing nasty just suggesting things such as not reccomending such small cages. I think it can be improved but may well turn out to be a real hit!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i bought it a week ago and i agree with some of the cages beening to small but it was very informative and agree it could be a great mag  (i do love magazine and buy about 3 or 4 a month lol )


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

O i bought that too! WHSmith's sell it. To be honest I didn't take that much notice of the cage sizes as I don't keep anything small except for the guinea pigs which are already perfectly happy with their hutches.

I think they're regular features like the vet files and stuff could be quite good.

Officially I bought it to help with my course...unofficially i'm a animal magazine freak and like doing the little competitions.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw that as well! I really want it! But I have like 6 months of wildlife, your cat and cat world to read ha


----------

